# My collection (very pic heavy!)



## marsgirl23 (Jan 18, 2008)

I thought I would introduce myself here and let my collection speak for me! So here's my small-ish (but growing!) collection. I didn't photograph any of the drugstore stuff, and I did forget a few things (like some of my makeup, my brushes, postcards and a small MAC bag collection!). Ah well, these things happen, right?  

I didn't realize how hard this would be when I started, so I'm sorry for not listing any of the product names. If anyone has any questions, please ask! Also, I'm sorry for the quality of the pictures, I don't know how you ladies manage to take such fantastic photos of your collection! I had the hardest time trying to get the lighting right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





All right, we'll start with MAC!




















































And here's my skincare stuff (the bridge between MAC and non-MAC):








Now for the other stuff!








Here's a close-up of my pride and joy (I'm waiting for the perfect opportunity to wear these babies!)













Now we resume...


























































Well, I hope you guys enjoyed this – it was fun, but a lot of work! Have a great weekend, everyone!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 18, 2008)

Great collection!!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 18, 2008)

great ! everything look nice !


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 18, 2008)

*Great!:



*Nice photos!


----------



## LittleDevil (Jan 18, 2008)

Nice collection.


----------



## n_c (Jan 18, 2008)

Niiiice, thanks for sharing


----------



## Hilly (Jan 18, 2008)

wow..you have a lot of nice items!


----------



## Jot (Jan 18, 2008)

nice collection


----------



## macface (Jan 18, 2008)

cool collection


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 18, 2008)

i love that first pic. pigments are secksy, non?


----------



## marsgirl23 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You guys are so awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and yes, pigments are totally sexy... I wish I had more, more, more!!!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 19, 2008)

This is such an awesome collection!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You have so much variety and color!  I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it!!!


----------



## azarate (Feb 19, 2008)

AWWW!!! All so pretty. I feel like I am in a trance.


----------



## heartsarebound (Feb 19, 2008)

Great collection! I love the eyelashes! Btw what is the name of the green pencil eyeliner?


----------



## nunu (Feb 19, 2008)

great collection!


----------



## elongreach (Feb 19, 2008)

Marvelous Collection!


----------



## marsgirl23 (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *heartsarebound* 

 
_Great collection! I love the eyelashes! Btw what is the name of the green pencil eyeliner? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The eyeliner is Minted (a perm eye kohl color). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A big thanks to everyone who has looked or commented! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really should update this with more pictures, though! After doing all this, I got the Stila set from Ulta, a *TON* of stuff from Fafi (I got so much, it would be easier to say what I _didn't_ get)) and a few other miscellaneous items. What can I say? I guess I'm just another addict!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Feb 20, 2008)

kool collection!


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 20, 2008)

lovelt collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what are the name of your pigments? x


----------



## marsgirl23 (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_lovelt collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what are the name of your pigments? x_

 
Thanks! The names (starting at 12 and going clockwise) are:

Fuchsia 
Viz-A-Violet 
Entremauve 
Golden Olive 
Copper 
Tan 
Gold Mode 
Vanilla 
Helium 
Accent Red 
Pigments not shown are a duplicate for Gold Mode and Melon (from a holiday set, so it's smaller - but just as loved).


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

wow! The gold UD palette is gorgeous!!


----------



## sweetangelkiss (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm jealous!! Good way to spend money girl


----------



## melliquor (Apr 9, 2008)

Love the collection.


----------



## *Star Violet* (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice Collection..love the colours. BTW where did you get those funky eyelashes from? They're HOT!!!


----------



## Solace (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow lime green lipglass! Didn't know they made those.. lmao where have i been


----------



## ClareBear86 (Apr 12, 2008)

u got some really nice stuff hun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great collection


----------



## feenin4makeup (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow, awesome collection!!


----------



## vcanady (Jun 6, 2008)

Great collection! your pigments look so pretty!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 6, 2008)

Great collection!!!!


----------



## stacylynne (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice collection


----------



## cuiran (Jun 7, 2008)

Great collection!!


----------



## KellyBean (Jun 13, 2008)

What shade is the mac blush to the right of the pan one?

Tia!


----------



## MonBlanCesS (Jun 13, 2008)

OMG that Urban Decay lip palette is so GORGEOUS!!!!


----------

